# Who would you most like to see the Suns draft?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Simple question.. with the Suns own pick (assuming it's top 6 at least), who would you want Phoenix to get more than anyone else? I want us to land Emeka.. I think we have enough potential and possibilities on this team, lets get someone who can step in right away and create some havoc..

Feel free to chime on on the other pick(s if Cleveland sneaks into the playoffs).. Iguodala? Telfair? Humphries? Araujo?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, its a hard choice because the Suns have prospects and young stars at every position except center, and center is easily the weakest position in this upcoming draft. 

If you're in position, I think Okafor is a must. Although I think you should shop the pick or Okafor for a true center. Okafor would be a waste on the Suns IMO, hes only 6'9 and cant play center. You guys already have Amare at Okafors position. 

Anyways. I like Raymond Felton as a guy you should draft with a later pick, probably somewhere from 8-20 range. He'll give Barbosa a good backup and may end up being a very very good point guard one day. 

I think Pavel is garbage.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yah...I think That Emeka Okafor is our best best, however if we end up with a top 3 pick, I wouldn't be opposed AT ALL, to drafting Dwight Howard, or someone of his talent. 

I think ultimantly We need to find one way or another to draft a good solid player, and I think we definently go for best player availible, and go fomr there


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I voted for Howard.

Because as of right now Okafor looks like 6'9 at best to me and Howard looks like he will be better in the long run and I have only seen him listed at 6'11 right now and he is so young he could still grow.

I don't want Deng. He isn't better than Joe Johnson.

Pavel will be a huge bust and even if he could play a 7'5 coloss couldn't be succesful in the Suns gameplan.#

Shaun Livingston I wouldn't want. I like Telfair better and I am not a believer in oversized PG prospects.

I hope if we don't get the #1 pick, the Bulls get a top2 pick because they are probably the only high lottery team that would have Josh Smith as their top target, the other teams are all likely to go big.


My top 3 would be

1. Howard
2. Okafor
3. Smith


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Howard is only 6 10. I dont want Howard, I seriously question his passion for the game. There are reports that he doesnt try hard and his should be doing better but its not cuz he doesnt try. 

I want Emeka, he is the top playe rin the draft, and Him and Amare will be an amazing frontcourt. YOu guys forget, Amare is 6 10, and besides Yao and Shaq, he is just as big as any other c in the west.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Howard has a great attitude. He is a clean kid and a hard worker.

He reminds me of Amare. He has some nastieness on the court.

Most articles say that Howard is 6'11. Emeka looks like he might be lucky to measure 6'9.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Man, its a hard choice because the Suns have prospects and young stars at every position except center, and center is easily the weakest position in this upcoming draft.
> 
> If you're in position, I think Okafor is a must. Although I think you should shop the pick or Okafor for a true center. Okafor would be a waste on the Suns IMO, hes only 6'9 and cant play center. You guys already have Amare at Okafors position.
> ...


Nice input.. I definitely think trading the pick could be a possibility for Phoenix.. Maybe it's just me but outside of maybe 3 guys this draft seems extremely lackluster, especially compared to the last two years..

And I wouldn't look past Deng just because we already have JJ and Marion.. he's got great size and length, he's also got some decent range for an 18 year old kid.. huge upside, I think.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Okafor/Amare/Marion offers a great defense/rebounding front court. Who cares if Okafor is 6'9? Ben Wallace is too. If height were an issue, then Pavel would be a good pick. It's not about height. A lumbering center can't play in an athletic running game. That's why it's Okafor or Howard, and Okafor can play center better than Howard. The only reason I can see they'd get Howard is if they plan to put him at SF and trade Marion. Howard might be taller, but he isn't nearly as effective in the post.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Okafor winning pretty handily so far.. 

Does anyone know what happened to Tiago? He isn't on nbadraft.net's mock anymore, has he pulled out?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Okafor/Amare/Marion offers a great defense/rebounding front court. Who cares if Okafor is 6'9? Ben Wallace is too. If height were an issue, then Pavel would be a good pick. It's not about height. A lumbering center can't play in an athletic running game. That's why it's Okafor or Howard, and Okafor can play center better than Howard. The only reason I can see they'd get Howard is if they plan to put him at SF and trade Marion. Howard might be taller, but he isn't nearly as effective in the post.


Howard is also 18 years old. And yes if there is a 6'11 18 year old athletic freak with great attitude and a clean past that is exactly what the Suns are looking for.

Howard will surpass Okafor by a mile if you consider his long term future.

He might not be ready right away but the Suns can sign a starter with their money. And have Howard come off the bench in his first years.

They could sign Camby for example for 4 years.

Camby/Howard
Amare/Howard

In 4 years Howard would get his first extension and Camby would be gone.

Quite frankly, Ben Wallace is overrated. He hurts his team offensively quite a bit and I think his man defense is overrated. It is not like he is stopping his man from scoring really.

I will remain my position. Okafor would only be my #2 pick.

I am pretty excited about our later pick(s). Someone like Smith could fall out of a sudden before the draft , or Telfair or some of the other big high school kids like Morris.

Iguodala and Luke Jackson are my favorite college picks along with Okafor.
I am not excited about ANY of the current foreign prospects and quite frankly we have a lot of foreign prospects already as it is.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't see us trading Okafor or Howard.

Which center who is worth one of them could we get?

Yao? No
Shaq? No
Brad Miller? Doubt it, is he even worth it?
Magloire? See above
Eddy Curry? Not sure I like his future
Tyson Chandler? See above
Kwame Brown? I think he will be good


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Okafor is 69 260. HE is more athletic than Wallace, Bigger, and HAs more offensive Game. Him and Amare would make a great frontcourt that everyone would fear cuz they would ahve like 5 blocks a game and we would finally have a rebounder. Jahadi White is only 69 as well. 

IF what you say is True about howard, THen how come this supposed "number 1" prospect in the nation is getting beat by other teams with prospects not ever in hte top 50. I cnat find the story now, but I remember reading an article on the insiders.com and how howard got beat by an other kid who was a solid college prospect, but not great. And howard has no inside game and just shoot threes. And if howard is so good, how come his team isnt winning the state championchip like Lebron Did with his team? And He Is nothing like Amare. Amare is strictly an inside player. From what i have read, Howard likes to play on the perimeter.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> And howard has no inside game and just shoot threes. And if howard is so good, how come his team isnt winning the state championchip like Lebron Did with his team? And He Is nothing like Amare. Amare is strictly an inside player. From what i have read, Howard likes to play on the perimeter.


No, I think you're thinking of someone else. Howard is a post player.. even in SI a few months back they had an article about him, and how part of the reason he was so good is that he wanted to be on the low block, and didn't try to play like a guard. Even in high school, basketball is a team game.. Lebron had one teammate who went to play for D1, and the rest were at least decent..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare's highschool team was also only 16-10. Come one highschool basketball has something to do with your team.

There are teams in the top5 without a top 50 ranked player.

Howard gets like triple teamed all game before he even touches the ball.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Just wondering...*

Why no love for Pavel? If he works out he can be a terrific center with much size to boast for this team.


Anyway, i voted for Okafor.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Just wondering...*



> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Why no love for Pavel? If he works out he can be a terrific center with much size to boast for this team.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i voted for Okafor.


I agree with that, but even if Pavel does pan out, he doesn't fit the scheme of this team (running). Phoenix would be best off with a strong, agile 7 footer who plays tough interior D and can run the break. I think Marcus Camby is our best option, although some people don't like him because of his injury history..


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Camby would be an ok fit, but like you said he does have a injury problem in the past and I dont think Denver will let him go. Okafor To me is just like camby, except 2 inches shorter, and you cant honestly tell me that 2 inches means a whole lot. Plus, okafor has a higher vertical so that should off set that. All in all, Okafor is a young, athletic shot blocking presence we need.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Okafor, Howard a close second. But Okafor provides for a great defensive prescence and the Suns would have

C: Okafor
PF: Amare
SF: Marion
SG: Joe
PG: Barbosa

Solid bench too. you have solid to great defenders at every position. Enough weapons to score with. Very athletic team w/ excellent weak side defenders.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Draft options*

This is ALL IF WE GET A TOP3 pick. I ofcourse vote for Okafor, but Josh SMith seems SOO inticing, that if we get l;ike 5 or 6 and he is still around I would LOVE to see them draft him. 

But truthfully, I don't know if I see the Suns ending up with a toop 3 pick, they are too good.

I would love to see the suns, use their pick to draft someone good, and then send Howard "They pay me WAY to much"Eisley and their 15-17 pick to the Bobcats for "Futture condiderations" Aka a 1st round pick in 2010. 

Draft wish list
1. Okafor
2. HOward
3. SMith


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I still like Pavel.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am changing my vote to Josh Smith.

If we win a top2 pick which is likely I would rather trade down to #4 or #3 and dump Eisley on a team desperate to get one of the two big men.

We can afford that we already have a futute MVP candidate PF. No need to get an undersized college junior PF or a long term prospect 18yr old.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Okafor is the only guy in this year's draft who would have a remote chance of starting for the Suns next year. He is widely regarded as the best defensive big man to come out of college int he last five years and has shown himself to be a decent offensive player on a team with other shooters.

Howard could not start for the Suns next year. Some people compare his overall skills to that of Kevin Garnett when he came out of HS, but few HS players contribute much the first year or two (Amare is a major exception).

Currently Josh Smith has been getting a lot of buzz, but I remain skeptical that he deserves going #3. His overall game is considered pretty raw and he could use a couple of years of college ball. I am unclear why Livingston is ranked higher than Tefair but neither point guard looks ready to do much next season.

The college swing men: Deng, Iguodala, and Warrick all are great athletes and none have a consistent jump shot. We hear more about Iguodala because he goes to U of A, but he does not appear to be more than a role player.

None of the college centers knock your socks off. Harrison at Colorado (7'0" 280) has the most talent, but he is desribed as out of shape, lazy, and a "loose cannon". Bogut at U of Utah is too small (6'10" 240) and not quick enough to be a lottery pick. Araujo at BYU is big enough, 6'11" 280) but is not a very strong rebounder and is too slow to defense quicker player. 

There are some highly ranked college point guards including Gordon (U of Conn), Nelson (St. Joe's), and Felton of North Carolina. None appear to be worthy of an early lottery pick and none are likely to be an improvement over Barbosa and Vujanic.

The Euro centers all look like projects. Podkolzine (Russian playing in Italy) is very tall 7'5" 305 and is described as being very athletic for his size. However, he is only 19, is not very experienced and has not dominated in Italian league play. Perovic of Serbia is listed at 7'3" 240 has been injured this season and seems unlikely to come out. Biedrins of Latvia is only 18 but shows real promise. However, unless he gets a commttment from an NBA lottery pick team, he is likely to remain in Europe for at least another year.

Bottom line for the Suns: if top two picks, take Okafor or Howard. If not top two, try to trade down and pick up a future pick. I like Beidrins in late lottery or middle first round, but not earlier (a #6 will cost almost $2 million a year while and #16 costs only $1 million a year). I would not be adverse to taking someone like Biedrins and leaving him in Europe for another year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I need to update my opinion.

These guys are the most intriguing in my opinion.

1. Dwight Howard
2. Emeka Okafor
3. Chris Paul
4. Sebastian Telfair
5. Josh Smith
6. Dorrell Wrigth
7. Shaun Livingston
8. Al Jefferson


I also like Luke Jackson if we didn't have Jacobsen. Andre Iguodala with the Cavs pick maybe maybe. Hakim Warrick.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If Iguo was available with the Cavs pick, that'd be a no brainer IMHO. Maybe Rafael Araujo.. Maciej seems to be the answer for us at C, but you can't go wrong with a big guy like Rafa who can move, shoot, and pass well.. at least at that stage in the draft..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

more depth at center, not howard, he's a 4 and you have a premier player at that position already. with charlotte guaranteed the 4 spot its likely phoenix will pick 5 or lower. likely it will be a euorpean player with a real long name.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Okafor or Howard is a classic choice. Assuming his back is OK, Okafor is as close to a "sure thing" in this draft. He has been called the best defensive big man to come out of college in the past five years. He is not considered a "great" offensive player, but he has managed to average a double double for his senior year.

At the same time, Howard is believed to have the potential to be the next Kevin Garnett. He is 6'11" 250 and still growing.

Worrying about whether Okafor can play center full time seems to me to miss the whole point. Okafor could back up both the cener and PF postions and still get 30 minutes a game.

The Suns have a developing star in Stoudemire and a great prospect in Lampe. But both are better on offense than defense, so having a defensive stopper could be huge. So would having the next Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

New list


Big guys
1. Okafor
2. Howard

Wing players
1. JR Smith
2. Josh Smith

Point Guards
1. Chris Paul
2. Shaun Livingston
3. Ben Gordon


It is too bad we might not get the Cavs pick for ANOTHER year but maybe they might deal it to us anyway finally.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Ha, hard to believe how much one game can launch a players stock off the charts (JR Smith). I thought Chris Paul was staying, and weren't you high on Bassy BigAmare?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I didn't know of JR Smith before. And hadn't read up on him.

I still like Telfair but we won't have the Cavs pick it looks like.

Chris Bosh also said he was staying. Would Chris Paul stay if he is a top7 pick guaranteed?


----------

